
Why Still So Few Use Condoms - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/04/why-still-so-few-use-condoms/275301/
======
coldtea
Because they don't fucking feel nice?

Condoms are a way of protection that was imposed on us because of AIDS. It's
not like people like them -- they just were them because they have to.

